# Lacy



## caramelsoda (May 2, 2011)

What a horrible day. My dear sweet girl, Lacy just earned her wings today. She was way too young and she took the biggest part of my heart with her. She went so unexpectedly and I still can't believe that she's gone. 
This afternoon, we let her out of her pen and while my fiance was walking to put something away, Lacy hopped in front of him and he stepped on her. It didn't seem like she was hurt and he didn't do it very hard, but I screamed when he did it and I started panicking. I think that also is what freaked Lacy out. We tried getting her to calm down but she wouldn't and then her nose started to bleed and she began flopping around. My fiance picked her up and she went limp in his arms. She was still breathing so he rushed her to the vet. They checked for her heartbeat but she was gone. I was so devastated when he came back holding a cardboard box. I sobbed for hours. She was only in my life for 2 months, but she left such a huge mark on my heart. She was my best friend, my baby. She was my pancake and my punkin pie. She was my first and only rabbit and I know she loved me just as much as I loved her. I already miss her kisses and chin rubs and I even miss her getting into things she shouldn't and always telling her no. 
Now she's at the Rainbow Bridge with her sister who passed away 2 nights before I got Lacy. 
I am so heartbroken that you left me so suddenly my baby girl... 
Lacy- momma loves you so much!!
Rest in peace my angel... 

December 2010 - May 2, 2011


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 3, 2011)

poor baby girl full of confidence because she was loved. So sorry for your loss. Sorry for your fiance too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. She was such a pretty little girl. Rest in Peace Lacy, and Binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for loss.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 9, 2011)

Binky Free Lacy. ink iris:


----------



## jujub793 (May 9, 2011)

so sorry to hear about Lacy, she was a beautiful bun.:rip:


----------



## missmerlin2010 (May 9, 2011)

:cry1: I'm so sorry for you.. She was gorgeous. ray:


----------

